# Mods entwickeln?



## MartiMcFly (21. November 2004)

Hi Leute!
Was brauche ich um Mods für Spiele zu entwickeln?   
MFG MartiMCFly!


----------



## JohnSinclair (21. November 2004)

MartiMcFly am 21.11.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Was brauche ich um Mods für Spiele zu entwickeln?
> MFG MartiMCFly!



  Vieleicht brauchst du erst mal einen Schulabschluss, dann kannste vieleicht eine vernünftige und Ernstgemeinte frage stellen  

Stell dir vor, einer der nicht singen kann fragt dich, wie kann ich PopStar werden


----------



## Thunder-26 (21. November 2004)

MartiMcFly am 21.11.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> Was brauche ich um Mods für Spiele zu entwickeln?
> MFG MartiMCFly!


Hi Marti
Also erstmal solltest du dir mal überlegenwas für ein(e) Mod es werden soll, also ob groß (X-Isle für FarCry) oder klein(Taschenlampenmod für DOOM 3).

Dann solltest du dich mal informieren ob für das Spiel für das die /der Mod sein soll auch ein SDK (Software Developtment Kit müsste das heißen) vom Hersteller veröffentlicht wurde( gibt`s für FarCry , DOOM3 , Half-Life 2 und noch viel mehr Spiele aber nicht für Jedes). Dieses SDK  soll die Erstellung von Mods erleichtern, weil es Zugriff auf Teile des Programmcodes erlaubt.

Wenn es ein /e große Mod werden soll brauchst du auch noch ein paar Leute die dir helfen ( Coder, Scripter, Animateure, Scinner, Mapper, Modeller usw.).

Und das allerwichtigste ist natürlich eine gute Idee mit der du eine große Zielgruppe ansprichst .

Aber du kannst dich ja auch erstmal in den Foren zu deinem Spiel informieren.
(Wenn du ein/e Mod für FarCry  machen willst, empfehle ich dir http://www.crymod.com/ in den Foren sind viele Profis aktiv die schon ein paar tolle Sachen gemacht haben (Matto 1 und 2 für FarCry von Matto um mal eine
sehr gute Map und einen superMod zu nennen).

mfG Thunder

Ach und wenn ich hier irgendwie und Irgendwo etwas falsches geschriebern ider etwas vergessen habe, ergänzt es bitte!!


----------



## max9119 (21. November 2004)

JohnSinclair am 21.11.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MartiMcFly am 21.11.2004 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf was für nem Trip bist du den drauf? der fragt ja nur nach was er braucht um Mods zu entwickeln. Er meint damit Programme usw.! 
Ich glaube das du mal nachdenken solltest wie du antwortest und dir die Texte genauer durchlesen soltest und auch ein bisschen darüber nachdenken! 

und tschüss mister JohnSinclair


----------



## TheGladiator (25. November 2004)

max9119 am 21.11.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnSinclair am 21.11.2004 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er hat doch recht. er marti nennt ja nichtmal ein spiel für das er mods entwickeln will und so eine ganz allgemeine frage ist ja wohl nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen da man sich ja auf fast jeder ernsten gamefansite über das modding informieren kann.


----------



## CrEEp3r (8. Dezember 2004)

Eine geniale Idee, Durchhaltevermögen, Lernbereitschaft, Die Zuversicht das du was geiles machst und viel, viel, viel Herzblut das du in das Projek steckst!


----------

